# Orchid HM! Lots of pics.



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Here is my new(ish) pride and joy! He's got some great spots.
I decided just at this very moment that I'm going to name him Othello. I hadn't been able to think of anything until now, but I think it suits him perfectly.

He's a very active boy. He loved to flare at Dahl, and he loves exploring that Asian lantern decor. 

This was when I first got him, and was setting up his side:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

...

Adorable D: And I don't think I could divide a tank like that XD It just looks like they're waiting for you to turn, just to push it juuussttt so, and be off on the other side.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

When are you shipping him to my house?!?! 
Stunning.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh he is sooo pretty!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> ...
> 
> Adorable D: And I don't think I could divide a tank like that XD It just looks like they're waiting for you to turn, just to push it juuussttt so, and be off on the other side.


Yeah, that happened when I first set up the tank and left. The couple whos house I live in shifted it around, or something, because when I came back the tank was all wonky and everyone had played 'swap spots'.

But anyway, it's actually quite sturdy now. I found a way to 'hook' the binder cover under the tank rim, so it doesn't shift. I haven't had any problems yet...8)

And thanks everyone! SaylorKennedy, you'll have to steal him from me! ;-)


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm okay with that. 
Congrats on him though. He really is very unique and beautiful, err handsome.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous betta  I want him ^.^
if you don't mind me asking, what pet store did you get him at? I've been looking for some nice bettas.


----------



## streetlightdawn (Dec 2, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I'm so jealous!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Reminds me of my old boy Mikko!!! Yours is more shiny though. 

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Betta Slave - Got him from a fish store called Big Al's. I'm not sure where else they have a store, apart from in Canada. Normally they stock VTs, but sometimes they get some really nice ones in and you get lucky. 

doggyhog- he reminded me a bit of Mikko, too! Of course, not as vibrantly green and handsome as Mikko was. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Ooh! Very very pretty!! I wish my petstores sold bettas like yours!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

gaaaaahhhhh not fair.... ye're all so mean for teasing me such nice fish ye get!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He has some really unique colors and patterns. I love him.

Congrats.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i really really wish they'll build a big al's in FL!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

But you guys have Petco!

And thanks for the comments, everyone! Othello's started to bite his tail again...Grrr!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

man forget petco i need a big al's


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

That is a VERY PRETTY FISH!


----------

